# usb soundcard not working



## vosov (Dec 3, 2016)

I am using a Creative Sound Blaster Play! 2 usb sound card. As far as i understand the card is set up properly, but it is not producing sound.

`$ cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <CMedia CMI8738> (play/rec)
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0016) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <NVIDIA (0x0016) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm3: <NVIDIA (0x0016) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm4: <NVIDIA (0x0016) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm5: <Realtek ALC889A (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> (play/rec)
pcm6: <Realtek ALC889A (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm7: <Realtek ALC889A (Rear Digital)> (play)
pcm8: <USB audio> (play/rec) default
No devices installed from userspace.`

`$ cat /boot/loader.conf 
kern.vty=vt
snd_driver_load="YES"`

`$ cat /etc/sysctl.conf
hw.snd.default_unit=8`

Where do I go from here?


----------



## ThatRandom44850 (Dec 3, 2016)

I had a similar issue. You would want to use 


pacmd set-default-sink 8
pacmd set-default-source 8

8 = the source number. There may be another work around but oddly enough this should work. The mic however may not work but ymmv.


----------

